# Game 6: Hornets @ Heat



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 15th, 2005 - 6:30 PM (Central Time)*


*New Orleans Hornets (2-3)* @ *Miami Heat (3-3) *


*Previous Meetings:*

N/A


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Chris Paul (15.4 PPG - 4.8 APG - 4.8 RPG)
SG - JR Smith (12.0 PPG - 2.8 RPG - 1.8 APG)
SF - Bostjan Nachbar (5.8 PPG - 2.8 RPG - 2.8 APG)
PF - David West (11.6 PPG - 6.6 RPG - 1.4 STL)
C - PJ Brown (11.0 PPG - 8.8 RPG - 1.6 APG)

*Reserves:*

G - Speedy Claxton(17.6 PPG - 5.4 APG)
G/F - Desmond Mason (7.0 PPG - 2.6 RPG)
F/C - Chris Andersen (4.6 PPG - 5.8 RPG)
SF - Rasual Butler (3.0 PPG - 1.8 RPG)
F/C - Jackson Vroman (2.2 PPG - 1.2 RPG)
F - Brandon Bass (2.0 PPG - 0.5 RPG)
SG - Arvydas Macijauskas (1.0 PPG - 0.5 RPG)


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Jason Williams
SG - Dwyane Wade
SF - James Posey
PF - Udonis Haslem
C - Alonzo Mourning

*Reserves:*

F - Antoine Walker 
PG - Gary Payton
G/F - Jason Kapono
PF - Wayne Simien
C - Earl Barron
SG - Dorrel Wright
G/F - Matt Walsh


Miami is 3-0 at home this season, and even though Shaq is out, they still have a ton of talent. The best the Hornets can do is keep Miami out of the paint, and on the other end they have to move the ball around and hit perimeter shots. It will be interesting to see if Scott wants to push the tempo or if he wants to slow it down. Probably the former.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

JR Smith apparently sprained his ankle and is questionable for the upcoming games. From what I read, he's probably not going to play tonight.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> JR Smith apparently sprained his ankle and is questionable for the upcoming games. From what I read, he's probably not going to play tonight.


Oh thats not cool...not cool at all. Time for Chris Paul to step up big for the Hornets.

Maybe it'll help Brandon Bass get in the rotation... :biggrin: 

(Maybe he'll get the garbage minutes... :biggrin: )


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mason will probably start in J.R.'s spot. The pre-season game had Shaq playing and no Wade. This time Wade is playing and no Shaq. Maybe Rasual will feel at home and hit a few shots. :biggrin:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul appears to be impossible to keep out of the lane.

Dwyane Wade is just awesome!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nachbar is getting hot...

SF play is crucial for the Hornets...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, I was surprised to see that this was a close game in the 4th quarter. Actually, the Hornets are leading right now.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We are tied at 69, close game :cheers:
Edit:winning by 4, how many more lead changes?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Andersen just threw down a sweet alley oop!

He just got another nice dunk too!

The bench players in this game are coming up HUGE...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

tied at 90!!!, 35 seconds, please Byron, THINK


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

OT fellows...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We are going overtime baby!, Wow, this is a tough game


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Good to see that balanced scoring attack, but damn Mason scrubbed it up again. 


For those who watched, who was guarding Wade? He was like 7/21 from the field, not an easy thing to hold him to.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yet noone could stop him through late in the 4th quarter and OT.

Worst win i have seen from the Heat this season atleast we are 5-3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not one person was guarding Wade. It was a combination of Snyder, Rasual, and Mason. They had a fresh body on him at all times. The big men were also clogging up the lane every time Wade drove to the basket. They did as good a job on Wade for 46 minutes as I have seen. Unfortunatley for the Hornets, he got hot right at the end.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, that seems to be the Hornets' problem,...not "finishing". Wade got almost half of his points from the free throw line.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> yet noone could stop him through late in the 4th quarter and OT.




Well congratulations, but it's still not an easy task to hold a player like Wade to 7/21 from the field.


----------

